# Newburgh,ny skyline spotting



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey,
Was on my way out of work the other night when i spotted a silver R34 with five spoke nismo rims and no spoiler. It had florida plates,but i forgot to take them down. was too busy worrying about whether or not i'd shat myself from the amazingness of it. for the record,i work at wal mart. 

Anybody own or know who owns it?


----------



## you2 (Dec 14, 2006)

*yes i looked to buy the car*



MrMorphine said:


> Hey,
> Was on my way out of work the other night when i spotted a silver R34 with five spoke nismo rims and no spoiler. It had florida plates,but i forgot to take them down. was too busy worrying about whether or not i'd shat myself from the amazingness of it. for the record,i work at wal mart.
> 
> Anybody own or know who owns it?


it is not a gtr, in fact it is a gtt and it is for sale for 69k!!!!! it does have a rb26dett in it but no atessa all wheel drive or hicas steering, the gtr is a body kit and it does have the gtr dash but do not be fooled, still a beautiful car.. vin is hr34000384, look it up your self


----------



## bparker (Dec 21, 2007)

MrMorphine said:


> Anybody own or know who owns it?


Yes, I own it 

Bought from a Suzuki dealer here in Atlanta about 3 months ago.
It is in fact a 2001 R33 GTT but converted to R34. The engine is the Nismo N1 model of the RB26DETT. RWD, Single turbo. I believe the last dyno was around 580whp.
Some pics (Sorry but iphone does not have the best camera): Index of Pictures
Email me if you'd like more info.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

bparker said:


> Yes, I own it
> 
> Bought from a Suzuki dealer here in Atlanta about 3 months ago.
> It is in fact a 2001 R33 GTT but converted to R34. The engine is the Nismo N1 model of the RB26DETT. RWD, Single turbo. I believe the last dyno was around 580whp.
> ...


i love it when skyline owners post stuff that makes me laugh,

you said its an RB26DETT (the TT means twin turbo) but then you say Single turbo....

i just had to point this out since it makes you sound like your either full of it or you dont know anything....


----------



## bparker (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Shadao,

Let me just clarify, I think there might be a lack of information here.

The car WAS a TT as that is all the N1 is available in to my knowledge, but whoever owned this car before me has changed it to be a single turbo. I didn't know if the non-TT models come configured any differently, so I simply left the original engine code in there to be safe. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well when speaking in terms of the N1, just simply say its an N1 engine with a single turbo, if people ask more tell them that the N1 is pretty much the same as the regular RB26(dont even mention the DETT) but it has a higher nikel content in the material used... making the block more desirable...

when they ask(cause they will) if its a GTR tell them no but it does have the same engine the GTR uses but its TT setup has been swapped out for a single turbo...

then they will ask why did they change it to a single turbo...

tell them, because the single turbo is able to produce alot more power, but it does suffer from turbo lag as a result... but its worth it...

if anyone tells you "you should have gotten the GTR" ignore them and walk away, its your ride, you got it because you wanted it, if you wanted a GTR im sure you would have gotten one


----------

